# What made you choose the breed you have?



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I got interested in IPO because the trainer saw potential in my Briard ( Berger de Brie).

I was "forced" to meet my new trainer (club issues). This man showed me how to work a dog, regardless of breed - temperament was important and commitment from me. He said he would never be too tired to help me but I would get nowhere on the path I was going.

Gilly not daft.....

I followed his instructions to the "T" and achieved results. He had a working line GSD, slim, fast and obedient - I fell in love with it - I had only known the show lines until then.

The final persuasion was 1998 (I think) when the WUSV was carried out in Switzerland, and, although I had a good Briard, the sight of these GSDs flying in to the helper was a sight not to be forgotten.

I now have a "well built" GSD that knociks the socks out of many a helper but.... little Gill has now more problems in the obedience sections when heeling...

Still, I love these working line GSDs, I wouldn't swap them for anything.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I remember being a kid. My dad would always point out the nice looking Rotts. "Now THAT is a Rottweiler" He'd day. "Someday we're going to have one" We never did get one as I was growing up in the house. We had a GSD and then a Scottie after the GSD was gone. Soon after I was married we got a rottweiler. 

Our first one had to be put to sleep a year ago and since then I've acquired three more.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I chose Dutchies after many years of having GSD's and Rotts. Increased lifespan and lack of too many health issues got me interested.

I still love the other two breeds.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I got a GSD because I always loved GSD's.

I then got a Dutchie because I started looking into them n I'm a masochist.

I then wanted a Malinois, and ended up with 2 more GSD's. Go figure.

I will probably always have at least one GSD around the house, but in the long term, I will likely have Dutchies and/or Mal's, because as I said, I'm a masochist


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Primarily my choice is based on availability.

DFrost


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Went into the Military after college and worked in conjuction with some MWD (*ALL MALINOIS*) they were assigned to our task force and I knew from that point on that Malis were the dog for me!


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

I had wanted a German Shepherd for as long as I can remember, I acquired a few going through dog training school (Fenris and Aridan) who are both great dogs, but it wasn't until I got Mauser could I say that I really have a working GSD. As far as pitbulls go, I'd trained quite a few just as pets at a boarding kennel I was working at and loved every one of them. I was watching the AWDF finals with my training club and mentioned how I wish there were more nice working APBTs out there...to which my training director replied "you should get a Chief puppy!" (Chief is an awesome APBT that comes and trains with our club...and that is that :-D


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I love my dogs, but when I was a kid I wanted one of every breed. The closest I have came to that was OB training many different types of dogs. Still want a Great Dane, and an Irish Wolfhound, and, and, and, LOL

Right now I will stick with what I have.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

What made me choose a Malinois, aside from near complete ignorance of what I was getting into?

Many years ago, when I was still working as a security guard with a big GSD by my side, I saw a program on Ringsport on tv. I was blown away by the scrappy, skinny little shepherd dogs competing, and totally impressed by the way they hung off the crotch of the suit. (I was a very young woman working some not nice apartment buildings, dealing with attitude and the lack of respect security guards get, so something about that appealed to me, if only as a fantasy) I wanted one of those kick ass little dogs. 

Three years ago, I decided I was going to get a Malinois. I adore Ronan, and there is something about him that is unlike any dog I have known. And yes, I would like another, one day.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Had numerous breeds and mixes throughout my life. Two that really stood out were a Collie x GSD and a Dane x GSD. That GSD factor was always in the back of my mind and when I was asked to help train dogs on a SAR team I decided it was time. 
The older of the two GSDs that I have now is the third of my three "once in a lifetime dogs". He went right to the top, even while he was still a young dog. Best of the best! Now I'm head over heels with the GSD.. 
I've had half dozen different terrier breeds also. Probably always have one of those little bassids in the house.


----------



## Greg Williams (Aug 5, 2007)

I started out pp training with an APBT. My trainer had mals and I thought they were the rattiest, furriest, and ugliest dogs I'd ever saw. Finally I got into competing with my pittie and placing was a hit or a miss. I became so competitive that I got my first mal. A freebie who taught me a TON of patience as he was handler aggressive and I was a newbie to dog sports and this breed. After some brutal battles I finally sold him. Thinkin they were all like that I never wanted another. Took the fun out of training. Then about 6 mos later my trainer gave me a puppy. I raised her, trained her and had a blast. 
since then I've never looked back! And I can't see me EVER owning another breed. Although I do have a soft spot for pitties!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Haha, I'm actually like Jeff. I love a ton of different breeds and would love a Great Dane, a wolfhound, a Scottish deerhound, and so on. Wolfy looking dogs are my favorite, so I love Sibes and Malamutes, but as off leash hiking is the activity I do most often with my dogs, I prefer dogs that have reasonably good off leash recall. A Siberian husky or Malamute mixed with Malinois would likely be my dream dog. Although I did have someone last week ask me if Fawkes was a wolfdog.  Erm, no...I originally wanted a Dutchie or a Malinois as my first working dog for Schutzhund (before our club folded) for the reasons most people prefer them over GSDs: a little smaller, don't shed as much, usually better health, etc. I still really want a red brindle Dutch soooo bad (Gerry Grimwood needs to not post so many pics of his gorgeous dog!!). 

However, my next dog will likely be a rescue APBT. I really feel lately that what all strong working breeds need is really good breed ambassadors to combat BSL, especially good APBTs. I'd like a nice middle aged adult or senior dog social to dog neutral people friendly one as a therapy dog.


----------



## Alex Corral (Jul 10, 2007)

I also love all sorts of breeds. I'f I could I'd have a GSD, Rott, Boxer, Pit, Dobe....etc 

I really fell in love with Pits when I was growing up. We always had mixes we got for free, but my uncle had 2 brindle Pits I absolutely loved. I grew up around them and was never aware of their "bad dog" rep until I was about 8ish and would see it on the news. I would look at my uncles dogs and think "these can't be the same dogs". Now that I think about it, those dogs had amazing nerves and temperament. I'll hopefully get a rescue someday as well. When I got my dog, Boxers were the next closest thing and not affected by any breed bans. They have grown on me a ton now and have taken the first spot, with a Pit being an extremely close second. I'm a sucker for the muscular, athletic looking dogs.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

> I wanted one of every breed.


Aww, I can so totally see Jeff with a Yorkie.... perhaps even a Yorkie-poo????



> I'm actually like Jeff.


Now there's a scary thought....


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I too was like Jeff, wanted one of everything and made a good go at trying. Got my first GSD cross in highschool, took that stupid dog everywhere. Flew her to Germany when I moved and came home with a show line male, that I never knew was a showline back then. I still thought they were all just GSD's. Never owned another breed since and only tried a showline once more, got the wrong end of that spectrum. Was introduced to dog sports and "realized" all my best GSD's were from working lines, started studying lines. 

I stilll ogle other breeds but will probably never own one. Been around enough Mal's and Dutchies to know, they aren't for me. My motto is "If it isn't a GSD, it isn't worth feeding".


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

> My motto is "If it isn't a GSD, it isn't worth feeding".


Wow I sure hope you don't ever work in a boarding kennel 

I had to cover Lyka's eyes so she wouldnt get her feelings hurt... shes already sensitive about the whole "the GSD's get more to eat than me" issue.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I started with Dobes, although I worked with many different breeds. Swore I'd never have a "hairy" dog, my breeds of choice were mainly Dobes and then Boxer and Pit. Also had a Rott, Beauceron, Giant Schnauzer and handled many other breeds. Got involved in French Ring and started to get exposed to the "funny looking shepherds" I'd seen them before on videos, and been impressed, but didn't know what they were. The more I got to know them, the more I liked them, for the same reasons I liked my Dobes. The intelligence, reactivity, drive (I had some drivey Dobes), etc. Eventually decided to try one out, and slowly got more into the Mali's and less into the Dobes, mainly because I got tired of trying to find a Dobe that would work AND be healthy AND not put me in the poorhouse trying to buy it. Last Dobe I looked at buying the breeder wanted 1800 plus 2 litters back, at the time I could get a Malinois for about 400, a young adult trained but not titled was around 1500 and an FRIII was in the 3000-5000 range. 

Eventually I'm sure I'll have something other then a Malinois to play around with, but I'll always have my Malinois. Not just for FR, but because I really like the breed, their versatility, work ethic, drives, health, longevity, etc. When you look at the entire package, they are hard to beat.


----------



## Erin Suggett (Nov 17, 2007)

The first breed I chose to start working with was a German Shepherd in armed K9 security back in 1997. 

I chose the Shepherd because I thought they were the all around best working dog for what I wanted at that time. My Shepherd was the best dog I will ever have in my entire life, and I can tell you that before I ever have any other dogs in the future. He was that good of a dog, friend and partner to me. We worked together on the streets for 7 years. During that time, there was only one Malinois that worked for our company of 15+ GSD's. I had never seen a Malinois work before I saw that particular one in action. The more I saw that dog work, the more I knew my next dog was going to be a Malinois...and it was. I no longer work in security. And I no longer have my Shepherd {RIP}. Now I have two Malinois that I work with in French Ring that I am very happy with and love a lot. 

But there is still no dog that will ever top my German Shepherd...not ever...at least not in my eyes. =D>


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Aww, I can so totally see Jeff with a Yorkie.... perhaps even a Yorkie-poo????
> 
> 
> 
> Now there's a scary thought....



If only you could have seen Jeff down on the ground nose to nose with my baby Border Terriers. Or if you had been there to see him snatch baby Bugaloo (the BT runt of the litter) away from me when I let her take a nose dive off my lap. He made over her for ten minutes and kissed her little boo-boos away. If nothing else, he does love dogs.

Lisa


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lisa Maze said:


> .... my baby Border Terriers.
> Lisa


My granddogs are Border Terriers. If I were in the market for a small dog (and still had the stamina to keep up with those maniacs), they would be my choice, hands down.


----------



## Lisa Maze (Mar 30, 2007)

As a child I dreamed of Collies after reading Albert Payson Terhune books. Then I met the great, hairy cyclops the breed had become and came to my senses. After seeing the movie "The Doberman Gang" and admiring their neat clean look (and robbery skills) I decided this was the breed for me. My first Dobe was awesome. I rode my bike around the neighborhood and left him tied to my bike when I left it. He bit several people who dared get to close (those were the days!)

Then I read about the GSD and decided to give on a try. To date, Keno was the most intelligent dog I have ever trained. He had an extensive vocabulary and was the most impressive problem solver I have ever seen. A friend at work gave me some old Schutzhund USA magazines and I soon decided that this was the true testing ground of the breed. I took my five year old multiple HIT AKC obedience and Herding Trial dog out to the Schutzhund club determined he was not a GSD if he could not excel in this sport. My half Korbelbach, half Covy Tucker hill boy was a flop when it came to prey drive but crack a whip and come on hard and he bit the sleeve. After his Schutzhund One protection score of 97 (which I knew was a one time deal), I sold him and imported a GSD bitch.

During my SchH years with Keno, I met Michael Ellis who at the time had a red nose fighting line pitbull bitch named Juliet. One day we arranged to meet at a new training field. As I pulled up Michael opened the car door and the long grass between his car and mine began to part. In just a second I felt a sharp pain in my ankle. I looked down to see a little red puppy latched onto my leg. When I found out another pup was available from the litter for just $500 I couldn't resist. That little red male was my first Malinois Gator and anyone who met him knows why I couldn't go back.

As for my other breed, Border Terriers, I chose them because the matched my Malinois.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lisa Maze said:


> As for my other breed, Border Terriers, I chose them because the[y] matched my Malinois.


In many ways. :lol:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

My first working dog was a Rottweiler like most after having this dog I heard about Schutzhund. So I take my dog to the club for testing and there is some whispering and head scratching wondering about another project dog discussion. 
After a bazillion man hours of training help from my club/helpers/TD and my self we extracted a SCH III out of the POS Got some high in trial and high in protection hardware.
Through all this I was watching all the GSD's blow past me in training and kicking ass and loving every minute of it. 
A good Rottweiler is next to imposable to find not to mention they come with baggage like they could eat you with a poorly timed correction and you must be a dog training wizard to make them shine.
Schutzhund was created for the German Shepherd and all I wanted to do is Schutzhund. So my TD maintained a hobby kennel to supply herself with dogs so I figured if there good enough for her why not me.
With him we made it SCH II he got the cancer but at his last show he V'ed in protection and got a standing ovation taking down the helper on the escape and wowed the crowd on the courage test and another standing ovation.
This is my new young dog Jett www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXt8M3sissU 
What can you say :mrgreen:


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> What can you say :mrgreen:










Should have gotten a Malinois?  

J/K your pup looks great, he sure held onto that sleeve and flew through the air like a champ without ever letting go! I just couldn't resist the offer to tout the Supremeness of the Malis!


----------



## Jane King (Nov 24, 2007)

I was offered my heeler by a farmer and, looking around at what is hapenning to the breed (thanks to the dreaded show ring )I thought it might be my last chance to own a non-KC registered totally working lines dog. When I met him I just fell in love with his character and training him is a pleasure because although I suspect he would be very unforgiving of harsh or clumsy handling, if you get the timing and motivation spot on, it would appear the way things are going that he's all set to be a wonderful little dog.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Will Kline said:


> Should have gotten a Malinois?
> 
> J/K your pup looks great, he sure held onto that sleeve and flew through the air like a champ without ever letting go! I just couldn't resist the offer to tout the Supremeness of the Malis!


Find me a Mal with the kind of NATURAL civil hate and pisst off anger my Shepherd has and you WILL have my attention :mrgreen: The one thing missing in the video is the amount of threat the helper was giving him.
But thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Mals are my favorite- watched some of the guys training French ring- really liked the breed, now have 6 of them, love GSD's....have 6 of them also...actually I love all the BIG breeds, not crazy about the little toy breeds- so I opened a working dog kennel...\\/\\/now I can have them all, and get paid to enjoy them too!!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I wanted a GSD growing up because my mom had one as a little girl and there were tales of how they could send her anywhere with that dog and not be concerned [this was in the 30s], and then they had another. I had a GSD mix growing up then just started adding them to my life.

After 5 of them, I have gotten pretty comfortable with the breed and its quirks. Do want a smaller breed for cadaver work, but not ready to re-adapt yet ----- I am not a "natural" dog trainer like some are. Every thing I have learned about working with dogs has been painfully slow.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Find me a Mal with the kind of NATURAL civil hate and pisst off anger my Shepherd has and you WILL have my attention :mrgreen: The one thing missing in the video is the amount of threat the helper was giving him.


Could you explain this in more detail please ? I'm always interested in hearing how people make this kind of assessment of their dogs. Do you find your dog has a natural civil hate and anger towards everyone at any time or is this just happening on the training field ?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

to be honest, i have always had a soft spot for german-bred dogs, wether Dobes, Rotts, or GSD. the BEST dog i ever had was a GSDxRott bitch. had her for 15 yrs, never had another even close to her til Brix.

something a vet told me : "GSD think too much". well, that's why i love 'em.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I fell in love with APBT's when I was volunteering at a shelter. I was pretty dog-savvy but had never heard of the breed before. I liked that the were both calm AND playful. When I bought a house I adopted an "Amstaff" from the shelter, did some breed research and have been doing rescue ever since.

I do have to say that I am getting tired of coddling along dogs that I'm training in disciplines that don't match their abilities. I don't have time for that anymore! I think I'll be downsizing in the doggie department.

My next dog... a poodle, maybe. Raise a service dog pup mabe. My future maligator will have to wait until my son is grown, out of the house and I have spare time. Only 17 years.... *sigh*

In my dreams, I'd like to have one of each of the "bully" breeds (like 50 dogs), travel around doing educational stuff fighting BSL. That'll never happen.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Could you explain this in more detail please ? I'm always interested in hearing how people make this kind of assessment of their dogs. Do you find your dog has a natural civil hate and anger towards everyone at any time or is this just happening on the training field ?


Just on the training field. Most people would not guess what is inside of him. At home he is just a pesky young dog wanting to play trying to get someone to play fetch with him I usually put him up after a bit because he is to pesky with guests. I would not consider doing bite work at home or real life scenarios off the field to many stupid people, parents, kids, politicians, lawyers and laws.
Hell a couple of weeks ago 2 cops walked into someones house here who left his garage open and his kids had a sleep over and fell asleep leaving the doors open and lites on in the house. The cops walk rite into the guys bedroom and wake him and ask him what going on. What do you think would have happen if there was a biting dog in that house. Dead dog and a even bigger news story.
A GOOD working lines German Shepherd can be and do many things one of the most important things to me is mans best friend. He can be a monster on the field and a dog at home.


----------

